# HID upgrade kits? Recommendations? Problems?



## c.troutman (Sep 29, 2007)

have a 98 and have been thinking about doing one of those ballast kits with HID bulbs. Anyone done this yet to theirs? and if so, everything work out okay??.I'm leery of the ebay kits, because alot are out of the country, but they have come down alot.

looking for feedback, downsides/problems, website, quality brand..


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

i think most will agree with me that they will definitely make everything a lot brighter. I know from personal experience that they are not hard to install if you know the basics of wiring, and can find a good spot to mount the ballasts...

the problem with those is our headlights are not designed for HID use, and you could potentially be blinding other drivers pretty bad, and you will lose your high beam function as HID high beams always deal with some sort of shutter or motors to move the bulb to aim higher

if you do decide to do this and have a grill guard, you could go with something unique and wire up a set of offroad lights to function as the high beams, not real complicated if you know how to wire...

i am also interested to hear the results from someone who has done this


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

I installed one of these on my old Porsche. It made a huge difference. I have heard the cheap plastic kits on ebay suck. I spent a few more bucks and got a Hella kit. It's metal and glass, very solid. I got mine from Crutchfield, but many places sell them. You might want to stick to the 55 watt bulbs, anything more may over tax older fuse panels.


Hella HID


----------



## c.troutman (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks, but those are for sealed beam upgrades...talking about ballast/capsule upgrades


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Personally, I would just upgrade to a set of Sylvania Silverstar Ultra headlamp bulbs. It'll save you a lot of headaches regarding installation and legality issues and will be almost as bright as the HID units. It's also a lot cheaper!


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

i HAVE OVER A YEAR BACK INSTALLED HIDs WITH THE BALLAST KITS PLACE BEHIND THE H/L AND THEY HAVE WORKING PERFECTLY TILL DATE. THE PACKAGE WHEN BOUGHT CAME WITH THE INSTRUCTIONS AND ALL YOU NEED TO SPLICE AND DICE THE WIRE A BIT AND THERE YOU GO. NIGHT DRIVING THE BRIGHTNESS HAVE BEEN GREAT AND THE LIGHT BEAM HAS A LONGER REACH ON HI BEAM.


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

DO NOT install an aftermarket HID kit! Aside from being illegal, they dont provide any lighting enhancement. Halogen reflectors have different optics than HID reflectors. What you will do is have a lot of glare, hot spots, and almost no usable light. 

Fortunately, there is another option. If you want xenon lighting, do it the right way. What you need is HID OEM projectors, easily found on ebay and such, and OEM components (bulbs, ballasts). Go here: HiDPlanet.com :: Index and go to the university section. LOTS of info there. 

Then basically you do a retrofit. You open your headlights, and install an HID projector in there, put a bezel to make it look good, and then seal it up. 

I myself retroed a set of Lexus LS430 HID projectors in my 2002 pathfinder. 

Here are some pics to show you proof:

This is a regular halogen pathfinder headlamp output:










This is the same headlamp with an hid bulb in there:










This is a output shot on the ground from a hid bulb in a Halogen headlight:










This is an OEM HID projector from a 350z:










Here is my 2002 pathfinder:










































































Here is an output shot from another member at hidplanet.com, hes using the same projectors as me:









Now, WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

Could you tell us how you went about doing the mods on standard ones. If you can email with the details appreciated. they are really good and looks similar to the adaptive lightings systems of oem cars. appreciated if you have the photos if not just email us the workaround you did. thks once again


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

Unfortunately, I didnt take pics of every step, so I cant do an illustrated how-to. But, I think I took pics of some of the most important steps, so what I can do is post some pics and explanation of how it went. 

If someone is really interested in doing this, Ill gladly take you through every step. 

WARNING: this is not an easy task. This project is not a dissassemble, install, assemble, and your done kind of project. You have to commit to it so you can do it. But if you do, the rewards are simply awesome. You will have HID headlamps, LOTS of light, NO glare, awesome color, and sick looking headlights. 

To accomplish this, here are the basic requirements:

-basic electrical knowledge
-good tools
-a Dremel or any rotary tool
-COMMON SENSE
-patience
-some basic DIY skills
-$ to buy the components (You can do it for as low as $250)

If you meet these, then you will succeed.

Dont be afraid, its pretty easy if done the right way.

Expect soon some pics of how I did it.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

That was pretty popular to do on my old accord, but you will still lose your high beam function unless you are really good and have lots of money to spend on a projector with the motors to aim the light higher...

also if you go this route have a spare set of headlights just in case, cuz i know a few ppl who made a little mistake which ended up parking them for a while at night


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

laxman0324 said:


> That was pretty popular to do on my old accord, but you will still lose your high beam function unless you are really good and have lots of money to spend on a projector with the motors to aim the light higher...
> 
> also if you go this route have a spare set of headlights just in case, cuz i know a few ppl who made a little mistake which ended up parking them for a while at night


Wrong... There are LOTS of cheap Bi-xenon (projectors with high beam function) projectors out there, the most common being the FX35/45 bixenon projectors. Here is the market price as of today for some projectors:

Bixenon (needed in the pathfinder because it uses the same bulb for lows/highs:

FX35/45 = $50 - $80
E46 = $60 - $100
E55 = $90 - $110
TL (the best bixenon) = $190 - $240

There are many more, but these are most popular.

These are in order from good to best.

Even the FX45, which is the cheapest, is night and day difference when compared to stock halogen.


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

WHAT DO YOU SUGGEST, AND WHICH ONE IS THE BEST AND WHERE CAN I BUY IT, PLS ADVISE WEBSITE DETAIL ALSO, THANKS ONCE AGAIN


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

I strongly suggest getting Bi-xenon projectors, so you dont lose your highs. 

The best bang for the buck would be FX projectors, which have great output, and are bixenon. If you have $ to buy TL projectors, go for it. Much better output/color. But, these are very big, so it will be a tight fit, but it ill work.

If you want absolute maximum output, the best single xenon projectors are much better than the bixenons. I went with LS430 projectors, since theyre the best projectors available. But they are single xenon, so I lost my highs. I rarely used them, so it doesnt matter to me.

I suggest you go to hidplanet.com/forums and register, then browse through the website and youll learn very much. Also, this is the best place to buy everything you need. Second choice would be ebay.


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

I see you currently have Bosch HIDs... Could you specify a little more about your setup?
I want to know about what ballasts are they, and exactly what bulbs.


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

The ballast are Bosch type 212-L300. The bulb type is D2S/D2R. 35W OUTPUT. let me know the mod you carried out on your pathy is the projector of FX type or LS430 type. and regarding the reflector, did they come with the unit itself what i mean is the round reflector placed behind the projector. And normally Fx type come with a motor for adaptive beaming. I am sure the Lexus comes also,did you splice all that stuff out. let me know, you could mail to with the work around on [email protected]. thanks


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

rpeirats said:


> Wrong... There are LOTS of cheap Bi-xenon (projectors with high beam function) projectors out there, the most common being the FX35/45 bixenon projectors. Here is the market price as of today for some projectors:
> 
> Bixenon (needed in the pathfinder because it uses the same bulb for lows/highs:
> 
> ...


Now you need to show me the website so I can order immediately...i hate the look of reflectors but figured it would be too expensive to retro...i have the patience and the skill to do it


Also, does anyone have a general walkthrough for what they did, like where exactly you cut, etc. And where did you get the little chrome decorating ring that goes around the projector?


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

mann777 said:


> The ballast are Bosch type 212-L300. The bulb type is D2S/D2R. 35W OUTPUT. let me know the mod you carried out on your pathy is the projector of FX type or LS430 type. and regarding the reflector, did they come with the unit itself what i mean is the round reflector placed behind the projector. And normally Fx type come with a motor for adaptive beaming. I am sure the Lexus comes also,did you splice all that stuff out. let me know, you could mail to with the work around on [email protected]. thanks


Looks like you need projectors only, if the bulbs are D2S. If they are D2R, youll have to switch to D2S, or modify the D2R (not worth it)

Mine are LS430, which are SINGLE xenon only (i dont have highs), and they go anywhere from $300 - $375

As for the adaptive beam, you have to remove all that. Its impossible to make it work on a car that does not have that system. Only some cars have it.

I dont know what you mean with the reflector. A projector consists of 2 parts: 
#1 bowl (which is a reflector)
#2 lens holder

As in this pic: Is this the reflector you mean? if yes, they are included w/ projectors.


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

laxman0324 said:


> Now you need to show me the website so I can order immediately...i hate the look of reflectors but figured it would be too expensive to retro...i have the patience and the skill to do it
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone have a general walkthrough for what they did, like where exactly you cut, etc. And where did you get the little chrome decorating ring that goes around the projector?


ebay is the best source, but you have to be careful, since some sellers overprice things, etc., but there are also good combos on ebay.

Remember that the components will be USED, not new. This is because the projectors are taken out of luxury car's headlights. They are not sold new. But its the same thing, they are like new. 

Ill post later how I did mine, which is the general way to do it.


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

I AM TRYING TO CHOOSE BETWEEN FX AND LS. WHAT DO YOU THINK WHICH WOULD BE BETTER IN TERMS OF CONVERTING AND EASY MODS , FUNCTIONALITY, BRIGHTNESS AND DO YOU GET HIDs WITH BOTH BEAM H/L IF SO WHAT TYPE ARE TO BE USED IF WITHER ONE ARE USED. LEMME KNOW. THKS


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

1. Both of them are easy to work with. (in a pathfinder headlight, that is)
2. Brightness, well, the LS trumps the FX. In a scale of 1 to 10, comparing brightness, the fx would be 6/10 and the LS 9/10. Halogen would be like 2.5/10.
3. About functionality, I would say the fx, ONLY because it is bixenon (has high beam).


There are more projectors out there, Ill do a bit of research and based on what I know will fit easily, ill recommend something to you.


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

If you want bi-xenon, get these:

the best: TL 
Bang for the buck: FX with clear lenses

The only reason to go single xenon, is if you want the BEST lighting. These are the ones you should get:

LS430
S2000
Both go for about 300-350


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

could you please let me know what is the part number of the same , and any alternative website for getting this. Also you have mentioned T/L what is the abbrevation to this and shed me some light into these series also. I am just keeping options open as to which would be best . thanks once again


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

mann777 said:


> could you please let me know what is the part number of the same , and any alternative website for getting this. Also you have mentioned T/L what is the abbrevation to this and shed me some light into these series also. I am just keeping options open as to which would be best . thanks once again


Since OEM HID projectors come out of cars with stock HID, they are named according to what car they come out of.

TL come out of Acura TL
FX come out of the Infinity FX35/45

And for the rest, its the same.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

well that looks awesome...why did you have to do this to me? I have an addiction to projector headlights (i have no clue why) and was just coming to terms with the fact that none came with it, but now you have me scheming already and seeing what i can put off to do this asap...do you have any links that you found helpful when doing this? Im interested mainly in how you mounted the projector, where you mounted the ballast (i know you can mount it anywhere but people have so much trouble finding a place its easier just to know), and where you got the chrome trim piece you put around the projector in the headlight.
thanks,
mike


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

laxman0324 said:


> well that looks awesome...why did you have to do this to me? I have an addiction to projector headlights (i have no clue why) and was just coming to terms with the fact that none came with it, but now you have me scheming already and seeing what i can put off to do this asap...do you have any links that you found helpful when doing this? Im interested mainly in how you mounted the projector, where you mounted the ballast (i know you can mount it anywhere but people have so much trouble finding a place its easier just to know), and where you got the chrome trim piece you put around the projector in the headlight.
> thanks,
> mike


Thats the exact same thing that happened to me. Ill post a general how to tonight.


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi rp, I need some info, The projectors u have installed I wanted to know whether the you did any mod on fresnel lens . Secondly whether the Bixenon harness was Direct Plug and play. sorry for the stupid question. thks


----------



## rpeirats (Oct 3, 2005)

mann777 said:


> Hi rp, I need some info, The projectors u have installed I wanted to know whether the you did any mod on fresnel lens . Secondly whether the Bixenon harness was Direct Plug and play. sorry for the stupid question. thks


Yes, I swapped the original fresnel lens with a clear lens. Gives sharper cutoff and more color.

I dont have bixenon, so I dont have a bixenon harness. I made my own harness. But yeah, it can be made pretty much plug and play.


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

ok RP need your inputs about how you went about doing the whole work. I am ready to carry out the same. Also do you have any other website other thatn ebay, on the FX / LS projectors, cause i dont trust ebay ( bad experience ) absolute rippers., would wait for your mail.


----------

